# OSB $21 a sheet CDX $26



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Who else is seeing a dramatic price increase on OSB? And why? There has been no storm recently... 

It was $8-10 all last season!


----------



## Zatol (Feb 23, 2013)

We are up to $14 per 7/16 osb here in NC... I have been told that the Sandy repairs are squeezing the lumber supply and the tract builders are ramping up activity also.

We saw a little spike last summer in lumber prices as well and saw it fall back down in the fall.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

15 in TX. Was 9.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

personally im glad.... OSB should be outlawed... such a crappy product.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

AnyMonkey said:


> personally im glad.... OSB should be outlawed... such a crappy product.


Agreed!!!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

AnyMonkey said:


> personally im glad.... OSB should be outlawed... such a crappy product.


Why? 
Because it is flatter? 
Because it does not delaminate? 

Apparently you have never stepped through delaminated plywood I have.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Plywood is FAR superior to Plywood *in my opinion*. I mean they both have issues when wet but OSB's issues are much more significant. We all have our biases, this is one of mine. I’ve done a good amount of testing on dimensional stability and structural integrity of both when wetted. WHen each are wet, plywood can sometimes be dried out, never OSB, if it was significantly wetted, its garbage.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> Why?
> Because it is flatter?
> Because it does not delaminate?
> 
> Apparently you have never stepped through delaminated plywood I have.


 
People generally change their roofs "after" they have had leaks and the fact is when OSB gets wet it is pretty much useless. I have seen 3/8 OSB swell to an inch thick at the eaves more times than I can count. I would rather stand on a piece of sagging plywood between rafters than a piece of sagging OSB any day.

Plywood rots just the same as any other wood product if it is exposed to enough constant moisture but as Pie pointed out plywood can get wet and still be ok after it dries... more times than not OSB cant. Our suppliers dont even stock it here because our roof consultants wont allow it.

I love seeing builders use it for wall sheathing and then let it sit through a rainy season before the siding goes on.


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

A guy called me a few years ago wanting an estimate to re-roof just the carport that was built onto the house. Upon arrival I found it to be a lean to type carport with a 2/12 slope ( if that ). They installed 3-tab shingles on it. I said this looks pretty bad and he goes yeah its been leaking for quite a while now. I put a ladder up and saw the sags. I decided to just drop my tape measure to test the roof. It went straight to the ground and took some shingles with it. It did this every single place I dropped it except on the rafters. It was 7/16 OSB decking.


----------

